# What lipstick is Kelly Osbourne wearing?



## jillybean (Dec 4, 2015)

I just watched Project Runway Junior from 12/3/15, where Kelly is a judge and she had on the most amazing lilac lip. I know it's not Dodgy Girl (unless she used a different liner) as this one is more blue based. I searched everywhere online and can't find it so thought I'd check here. How can I achieve this color and with what products? (FWIW, I have Dodgy Girl and ColourPop's Brills, which have a pink undertone)


----------



## shellygrrl (Dec 5, 2015)

It's definitely a liquid lippie of some kind, from what I can tell. A few that could be close are...

* Kat Von D in Ayesha
* Jeffree Star in Blow Pony
* OCC Belladonna


----------

